# Leg shaving...



## Sittingduck (17 Apr 2013)

Ok, so I was bored (really bored) one night about 3 months ago and decided it would be a good idea to try shaving my legs. As a trial, to see: a) How much hassle it wouldd be to do & b) if they would feel 'odd'. DOing it in the winter would be a sly way of testing, without cause for possible ridicule 

As shorts weather has suddenly arrived I have been caught out a litle bit. I feel I should shave 'em again and sharpish. Only problem is, that I am fairly lazy and not sure if I could manage the upkeep. It took me ages the first time because I was such a dubmass as to have not used the electric hair clippers to get rid of the 'main wool', before switching to the razor, for the finesse work. I ended up blunting about 3 disposable razors and taking something like 30 mins to to one leg! Heh. I twigged that I was being a ridiculous fool and used the clipper/razor combo, for leg #2 (the left one, for those who are interested). Anyway the crux is this - should I commit now to 6 months of upkeep and tweak my hair removal technique as I go, or slack off and stick with the hairy look?

Edit: oh yeah - and does anybody have any 'easy win' ways to do it? Nothing involving strange chemicals or lazers!


----------



## gaz (17 Apr 2013)

I'm a man, my legs are hairy.

It's also better when you blast past the people who have shaved their legs


----------



## ianrauk (17 Apr 2013)

Mate.. you're a well deserved, fully paid up member of the fast roadie club thingy.. you gotta go hairless..you gotta... other wise the others will be sniggering at you behind your back


----------



## Night Train (17 Apr 2013)

I had an ex girlfriend who swore by her Epilator. Apparently you can get them for men, same thing but painted blue I reckon.

I don't shave my legs BTW so have no experience of such things.


----------



## HLaB (17 Apr 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Mate.. you're a well deserved, fully paid up member of the fast roadie club thingy.. you gotta go hairless..you gotta... other wise the others will be sniggering at you behind your back


My legs are staying hairy and folk can snigger as long as they want behind my back especially at the finish line


----------



## bianchi1 (17 Apr 2013)

I've never seen race won by anyone with hairy legs...

Do it, it will make you faster!


----------



## Chris S (18 Apr 2013)

Shaving your legs has nothing to do with aerodynamics - it just makes it easier to apply plasters to cuts and grazes if you come off.


----------



## simon the viking (18 Apr 2013)

I hadn't even thought about shaving my legs until I read this thread. errmmm..... Might do it if nothing else it will annoy Mrs Viking!


----------



## MontyVeda (18 Apr 2013)

just give em a wiz once a week in the bath... it'll take no more than 5 mins

but don't be fooled... it's about vanity more than anything else. you might feel faster but it won't make you go faster.


----------



## coffeejo (18 Apr 2013)

Once a week? Stubble.  Legs should be hairy *or* smooth. One or t'other.

Do them every other day, preferably daily. Hardly takes any time. For the best effect, do them just before going to bed and make sure you moisturise them before slipping between the sheets.


----------



## Peter Armstrong (18 Apr 2013)

Depends if your just cycling, I swim too, so coming up to a Triathlon race, think ill give em a shave and keep it up over the summer. My hairs are blonde so hardly even looks different.


----------



## fossyant (18 Apr 2013)

Used to shave when racing. Used electric once a week. Dont bother now too much of a faff. I just wear thin bibs in the summer.


----------



## Nearly there (18 Apr 2013)

Talking bout shaving but every time some bloke gets his kit off ont telly on one of these embarrassing body type shows etc they all seem to be shaven downstairs is this the norm and does it make you go faster


----------



## DWiggy (18 Apr 2013)

Ermmm I've thought about it but realised I'd look weird naked with bald legs and a teddy bear torso/arms?


----------



## Sittingduck (18 Apr 2013)

Ok, Tonight's the night, I think. I will have a go at the clipper / razor speed method and report back with my stats, based upon time, quality of finish and cuts, heh.


----------



## VamP (18 Apr 2013)

Chris S said:


> Shaving your legs has nothing to do with aerodynamics - it just makes it easier to apply plasters to cuts and grazes if you come off.


Or cut yourself shaving?


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (18 Apr 2013)

coffeejo said:


> Once a week? Stubble.  Legs should be hairy *or* smooth. One or t'other.
> 
> Do them every other day, preferably daily. Hardly takes any time. For the best effect, do them just before going to bed and make sure you moisturise them before slipping between the sheets.


This^^


----------



## Sittingduck (18 Apr 2013)

Do one and leave one?


----------



## ianrauk (18 Apr 2013)

Sittingduck said:


> Do one and leave one?


 

Won't you then just cycle round in circles due to the drag?


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (18 Apr 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Won't you then just cycle round in circles due to the drag?


Drag is only at weekends ,no?


----------



## ianrauk (18 Apr 2013)

T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> Drag is only at weekends ,no?


 

Depend's what club you join. Apparently.


----------



## Rob3rt (18 Apr 2013)

If you race, then you will most likely feel like a twat if you have hairy legs (assuming you know shame!). I speak from 1st hand experience, having expected to race wearing leg warmers I didn't bother to shave my legs, then the weather warmed up last minute, off the leg warmers come, exposing my hairy legs, what a twonk I felt!


----------



## MacB (18 Apr 2013)

I think you need to go for the full body smooth look


----------



## sep1988 (18 Apr 2013)

MacB said:


> I think you need to go for the full body smooth look


 
Maybe we should inflict this on Sittingduck as some sort of Charity event !

From a female point of view, racing or no racing - its got to be a No No but if you are going to I suggest getting the waxed, lasts longer than shaving them - id offer to do it for you - I will hurt you


----------



## MacB (18 Apr 2013)

sep1988 said:


> Maybe we should inflict this on Sittingduck as some sort of Charity event !
> 
> From a female point of view, racing or no racing - its got to be a No No but if you are going to I suggest getting the waxed, lasts longer than shaving them - id offer to do it for you - I will hurt you


 
There you go SD you have someone offering to hurt you for free though some of the hairs on that gorilla back would be more like pulling tree stumps


----------



## ianrauk (18 Apr 2013)

I do not suggest you watch *THIS* waxing clip from the 40 Year Old Virgin movie whilst at work...


----------



## sep1988 (18 Apr 2013)

ianrauk said:


> I do not suggest you watch *THIS* waxing clip from the 40 Year Old Virgin movie whilst at work...



Let me do it Let me do it Let me do it !!


----------



## Sittingduck (18 Apr 2013)

I have an extremely low pain threshold. Waxing is a no-no. Ideally I want some kind of magic shower gel that will simply do the leg work, so to speak...


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (18 Apr 2013)

Sittingduck said:


> I have an extremely low pain threshold. Waxing is a no-no. Ideally I want some kind of magic shower gel that will simply do the leg work, so to speak...


They stink the house out, and IIRC the "ladies" versions aren't harsh enough for coarse hair either.


----------



## sep1988 (18 Apr 2013)

http://www.amazon.co.uk/product-reviews/B000KKNQBK

You might enjoy the reviews on here...


----------



## numbnuts (18 Apr 2013)

I like the smoooooooth look


----------



## AnythingButVanilla (18 Apr 2013)

Surely the best bit of being a man is not feeling under pressure to keep every bit of your body hair-free and shiny smooth? Not that I bow to this ridiculousness myself.

I tried an epilator once and it took me four hours to do one leg. So painful and I'm in awe of my friend who runs it over her oxters and bikini line with nary a second thought


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (18 Apr 2013)

No pressure, do it anyway


----------



## VamP (18 Apr 2013)

Rob3rt said:


> If you race, then you will most likely feel like a twat if you have hairy legs (assuming you know shame!). I speak from 1st hand experience, having expected to race wearing leg warmers I didn't bother to shave my legs, then the weather warmed up last minute, off the leg warmers come, exposing my hairy legs, what a twonk I felt!


 
MMM. No doesn't bother me. Now if I were the twonk causing crashes, then yes I would know shame beyond bounds. But hairy legs, nah.


----------



## triangles (18 Apr 2013)

Chris S said:


> Shaving your legs has nothing to do with aerodynamics


 
... unless you follow Mike Burrows' instructions quoted in the Guardian today: 

"If you've got a little bit of hair on your legs it will turbulate [sic] the air so you get a better flow. Now this in itself creates friction, so you don't want all your leg hairy you just want two thin strips, each about 10mm wide, just before the sides of your legs – though you will look really stupid.

You need the turbulent boundary layer – provided by these strips of hair - to get the air around the corner, and you need a smooth layer for it to flow over. But the leg is such a rubbish shape that ideally you want an aerofoil on the back of it."


For more fantastic tips, see here - http://www.guardian.co.uk/environment/bike-blog/2013/apr/17/male-cyclists-shave-legs


----------



## potsy (18 Apr 2013)

gaz said:


> I'm a man, my legs are hairy.
> 
> It's also better when you blast past the people who have shaved their legs


I'm with Gaz for his first sentence, not so much the second


----------



## DCLane (18 Apr 2013)

From one of the comments in the Guardian article:

"Although one could equally make the allegation that with its skintight clothing, shaving of body parts and lubricating chamois creams, cycling is just a terminally kinky activity full stop."


----------



## Sittingduck (18 Apr 2013)

I'm going to go and begin 'the procedure' now. I'll update later (exciting, huh).


----------



## potsy (18 Apr 2013)

Sittingduck said:


> I'm going to go and begin 'the procedure' now. I'll update later (exciting, huh).


Will there be an Andrew Culture style web cam so we can all watch the 'fettling'?


----------



## DCLane (18 Apr 2013)

Just do it. Oh, and be prepared for some comments; my wife thinks I've gone too far by leg shaving.


----------



## Banjo (18 Apr 2013)

think of the weight advantage,all those little hair clippings add up you know....


----------



## MacB (18 Apr 2013)

Banjo said:


> think of the weight advantage,all those little hair clippings add up you know....


 
That'll be dwarfed by the two pints of blood he loses shaving


----------



## Sittingduck (18 Apr 2013)

Done (no cuts). Clippers only, with no plastic guard on, so basically grade zero. Tiny suggestion of stubble but nothing to write home about. That'll do - cba to do razor over the top! Gotta be happy with that!


----------



## Sittingduck (18 Apr 2013)

Oh and incase you are taking notes, I did it dry (no lube). Seems ok


----------



## Booyaa (18 Apr 2013)

Good lad, it will feel so much better if you smooth it all off now though.


----------



## DCLane (18 Apr 2013)

Sittingduck said:


> Tiny suggestion of stubble but nothing to write home about. That'll do - cba to do razor over the top! Gotta be happy with that!


 
Go back and finish the job properly


----------



## Sittingduck (18 Apr 2013)

It is proper! Feels smooth to me anyway


----------



## amnesia (18 Apr 2013)

Sorry... Got to ask... Where did you stop? Thigh or waist?


----------



## Andrew_P (18 Apr 2013)

amnesia said:


> Sorry... Got to ask... Where did you stop? Thigh or waist?


 or eyebrows?


----------



## Sittingduck (18 Apr 2013)

Upper third of the thigh. I would say it's well clear of the shorts line but nowhere even close to the crown jewels.


----------



## triangles (19 Apr 2013)

For those that do shave your legs - do you get funny looks at the beach / wearing normal shorts in the summer?


----------



## sep1988 (19 Apr 2013)

Sittingduck said:


> Oh and incase you are taking notes, I did it dry (no lube). Seems ok


 
Brave Guy !! Just remember not it itch when it starts growing back... !


----------



## hobbitonabike (19 Apr 2013)

Sittingduck said:


> I have an extremely low pain threshold. Waxing is a no-no. Ideally I want some kind of magic shower gel that will simply do the leg work, so to speak...


Flamethrower??? Hmm maybe not with low pain threshold but whoooosh!!! And the hairs are gone!!!!


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (19 Apr 2013)

triangles said:


> For those that do shave your legs - do you get funny looks at the beach / wearing normal shorts in the summer?


Does being a competent swimmer count? Lack of hair is common in that respect.


----------



## potsy (19 Apr 2013)

EbonyWillow said:


> Flamethrower??? Hmm maybe not with low pain threshold but whoooosh!!! And the hairs are gone!!!!


Guy at work used to hover his hands/arms over the flames on a certain machine at work to singe his hair off 

Think if I ever do it I'd go with SD's No0 option with the clippers, is it itchy though?


----------



## green1 (19 Apr 2013)

triangles said:


> ... unless you follow Mike Burrows' instructions quoted in the Guardian today:
> 
> "If you've got a little bit of hair on your legs it will turbulate [sic] the air so you get a better flow. Now this in itself creates friction, so you don't want all your leg hairy you just want two thin strips, each about 10mm wide, just before the sides of your legs – though you will look really stupid.
> 
> ...


Sounds like Aerodynamics for Dummies was too high brow for him.


----------



## Sittingduck (19 Apr 2013)

potsy said:


> Guy at work used to hover his hands/arms over the flames on a certain machine at work to singe his hair off
> 
> Think if I ever do it I'd go with SD's No0 option with the clippers, is it itchy though?


 
Nah - no itches, yet. I tried it a cpl of months ago, as mentioned earlier and even when I let it grow back all the way through the cycle to full on bush legs, it was ok. I may yet adapt the 'proper finish' method and get the razor out tonight. Although I think you would need to be within a cpl of feet to notice any existing stubble.


----------



## thom (19 Apr 2013)

AnythingButVanilla said:


> Surely the best bit of being a man is not feeling under pressure to keep every bit of your body hair-free and shiny smooth? Not that I bow to this ridiculousness myself.
> 
> I tried an epilator once and it took me four hours to do one leg. So painful and I'm in awe of my friend who runs it over her oxters and bikini line with nary a second thought


Oxters, had to look that up & found the existence of scottish wikipedia :
The *oxter* is the pairt o the human body richt unner the jient whaur the airm jiens the shidder.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (19 Apr 2013)

any excuse to roll out the review section for Veet for men hair removal cream from Amazon.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/product-reviews/B000KKNQBK 

some people have even more time on their hands than cyclechatters.


----------



## edindave (19 Apr 2013)

Was in full summer kit for my ride today. I came to the conclusion that my pasty white legs look ridiculous with hair, and would probably look even more so without


----------



## Dayvo (19 Apr 2013)

Don't shave your arse: 

http://www.craigslist.org/about/best/lax/35274458.html


----------



## Sittingduck (20 Apr 2013)

I reckon it worked. Set a PB going up a local hill of some repute, this morning  Aero legs and less hair weight = success!


----------



## potsy (20 Apr 2013)

Sittingduck said:


> I reckon it worked. Set a PB going up a local hill of some repute, this morning  Aero legs and less hair weight = success!


----------



## markharry66 (20 Apr 2013)

Get a second Occupation as a danny la rue tribute act makes some money out of it


----------



## Globalti (21 Apr 2013)

Read The Escape Artist by Matt Seaton for an explanation of leg-shaving. Seaton reckons it's to facilitate massage and signifys a rider's "coming of age" when he becomes serious. He says that a rider with hairy legs would get laughed out of the peloton. As a secondary benefit he says a shaved leg enables an experienced rider better to assess the musculature and therefore the strengths and weaknesses of an opponent.

I did it once and was amazed at the volume of hairs that blocked the drain hole. An electric clipper or beard trimmer would definitely make the job quicker.


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (21 Apr 2013)

Chris S said:


> Shaving your legs has nothing to do with aerodynamics - it just makes it easier to apply plasters to cuts and grazes if you come off.


 
And how often do you fall off that you require your legs to be shaven?


----------



## Andrew_P (21 Apr 2013)

Stella+Wahl Clippers+Shaving Foam+Razor+This Thread = Regret in the morning...


----------



## theclaud (21 Apr 2013)

Globalti said:


> Read The Escape Artist by Matt Seaton for an explanation of leg-shaving. Seaton reckons it's to facilitate massage and signifys a rider's "coming of age" when he becomes serious. He says that a rider with hairy legs would get laughed out of the peloton. As a secondary benefit he says a shaved leg enables an experienced rider* better to assess the musculature* and therefore the strengths and weaknesses of an opponent.
> 
> I did it once and was amazed at the volume of hairs that blocked the drain hole. An electric clipper or beard trimmer would definitely make the job quicker.


 
_Trans:_ it shows off your legs.


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (21 Apr 2013)

I'm going to see how long I can last this year without shaving my legs, I won't give into peer pressure


----------



## youngoldbloke (21 Apr 2013)

NB hairy tights is not a good look


----------



## potsy (21 Apr 2013)

Sittingduck said:


> Nah - no itches, yet. I tried it a cpl of months ago, as mentioned earlier and even when I let it grow back all the way through the cycle to full on bush legs, it was ok. I may yet adapt the 'proper finish' method and get the razor out tonight. Although I think you would need to be within a cpl of feet to notice any existing stubble.


Where are the pics?


----------



## Sittingduck (21 Apr 2013)

You must be joking


----------



## Herbie (21 Apr 2013)

Sittingduck said:


> Ok, so I was bored (really bored) one night about 3 months ago and decided it would be a good idea to try shaving my legs. As a trial, to see: a) How much hassle it wouldd be to do & b) if they would feel 'odd'. DOing it in the winter would be a sly way of testing, without cause for possible ridicule
> 
> As shorts weather has suddenly arrived I have been caught out a litle bit. I feel I should shave 'em again and sharpish. Only problem is, that I am fairly lazy and not sure if I could manage the upkeep. It took me ages the first time because I was such a dubmass as to have not used the electric hair clippers to get rid of the 'main wool', before switching to the razor, for the finesse work. I ended up blunting about 3 disposable razors and taking something like 30 mins to to one leg! Heh. I twigged that I was being a ridiculous fool and used the clipper/razor combo, for leg #2 (the left one, for those who are interested). Anyway the crux is this - should I commit now to 6 months of upkeep and tweak my hair removal technique as I go, or slack off and stick with the hairy look?
> 
> Edit: oh yeah - and does anybody have any 'easy win' ways to do it? Nothing involving strange chemicals or lazers!


 
keep your hair on


----------



## VamP (22 Apr 2013)

So basically the only argument in favour of leg shaving is peer group pressure and narcissism? Seems a bit weak... given how much effort is required.


----------



## Andrew_P (22 Apr 2013)

what is it with the goosebumps making me all prickly?


----------



## GrumpyGregry (22 Apr 2013)

If you are truly hardcore you have a soigneur.
If you have a soigneur you shave your legs.
If you don't have a soigneur you are not truly hardcore but one of the many sorts of wannabe.
If you are a wannabe of any sort you do not need to shave your legs.
You do not need to shave your legs because otherwise the bigger boys will laugh and point and snigger.
If the bigger boys laugh and point and snigger at your unshaven legs get on your bike and kick their asses.
If you can't kick their asses unshaven, shaving your legs will make no difference, so get on your bike and train.

It really is that simple folks....


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (22 Apr 2013)

Or you could just not give a sh1T what other people think and make your own choices.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (22 Apr 2013)

T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> Or you could just not give a sh1T what other people think and make your own choices.


Don't be silly, we are talking about cyclists...


----------



## AnythingButVanilla (22 Apr 2013)

I shaved my legs at the weekend and was thanking every deity possible this morning when I got to work and realised that I'd left my leggings at home and had to sit all day in 3/4 tights. At least they're not padded mind.


----------



## youngoldbloke (22 Apr 2013)

Rule 33. It's just the way it is, and always has been. Started at 15, still shaving 50 years on.


----------



## rvw (22 Apr 2013)

Marginally off topic, but I once worked with a guy who was married to a beautician. She reckoned that the easiest way to make a bloke go all white and faint was simply to utter the words "full body wax".


----------



## GrumpyGregry (22 Apr 2013)

"The rules" are made to be broken.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (22 Apr 2013)

rvw said:


> Marginally off topic, but I once worked with a guy who was married to a beautician. She reckoned that the easiest way to make a bloke go all white and faint was simply to utter the words "full body wax".


Never went that far but legs only, did hurt very much.


----------



## sheffgirl (23 Apr 2013)

AnythingButVanilla said:


> I shaved my legs at the weekend and was thanking every deity possible this morning when I got to work and realised that I'd left my leggings at home and had to sit all day in 3/4 tights. At least they're not padded mind.


 
One of the reasons I like my cycling tights is I don't have to shave my legs every other day, although summer is coming and that will soon change


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (30 Apr 2013)

Out in the sun today and nothing. Not a hint of colour 

#foreverpastyirish


----------



## Ben M (30 Apr 2013)

I shaved my legs once before a cycling tour in Europe. It made life easier when I was applying sun cream to them all the time. Removing the hairs also revealed how awesome my legs were looking back then 

I haven't shaved them since... and nowadays my right leg is noticeably larger than my left because of a knee injury...


----------



## 4F (30 Apr 2013)

This thread has almost made my mind up to "give it a go" to see what it looks like....


----------



## ianrauk (30 Apr 2013)

4F said:


> This thread has almost made my mind up to "give it a go" to see what it looks like....


 

You know... I was thinking the same last night.. seriously


----------



## 4F (30 Apr 2013)

Umm maybe tonight, I will ensure there is no beer in the fridge first.


----------



## hobbitonabike (30 Apr 2013)

This thread is useless without pictures...get yer legs out lads!!!


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (30 Apr 2013)

Maybe later


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (30 Apr 2013)

Oh ok then  Turn down your contrast


----------



## hobbitonabike (30 Apr 2013)

You took so much arm twisting there!!!


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (30 Apr 2013)

EbonyWillow said:


> You took so much arm twisting there!!!


Your turn


----------



## hobbitonabike (30 Apr 2013)

T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> Your turn



This is a thread about men shaving their legs...and while my legs are like a prop forwards, it just wouldn't be right!!!


----------



## numbnuts (30 Apr 2013)

I'm game ….oh dear the battery’s flat in the camera


----------



## Andrew_P (30 Apr 2013)

After more than a week I have to say it is a pain , maintanence, goosebump hairy moments, cuts, grazes, cost of the mens shaving balm, extra blades, time spent in the bath and that weird feeling when you put your jeans on (which is much worse if you get the goosebumps at the same time) I could go on and on almost makes me wish it was October and longs could go back on while they re-grow! Stuck with them until winter!

Still I have discovered some nice veins that pump up mid ride that I never knew I had!


----------



## Andrew_P (30 Apr 2013)

Arms next..


----------



## Andrew_P (30 Apr 2013)

T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> Oh ok then  Turn down your contrast
> 
> View attachment 22594


pah and I thought you were a cycling god!!


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (30 Apr 2013)

LOCO said:


> pah and I thought you were a cycling god!!


Gods come in all shapes and sizes 

ps:what gave you that impression?


----------



## potsy (30 Apr 2013)

T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> Oh ok then  Turn down your contrast
> 
> View attachment 22594


 My poor eyes


----------



## Peteaud (30 Apr 2013)

This is just wrong on so many levels


----------



## 4F (30 Apr 2013)

I have joined the club :>). Pictures tomorrow


----------



## Sittingduck (30 Apr 2013)

I must now apologise for creating this thread...

I have to do mine again this evening. I will get the razor out this time though!


----------



## Sittingduck (30 Apr 2013)

Done


----------



## earth (30 Apr 2013)

green1 said:


> Sounds like Aerodynamics for Dummies was too high brow for him.


 
Is that the same Mike Burrows that designed the Giant TCR and Boardmans Lotus bike?


----------



## 4F (1 May 2013)

now you see them, now you dont


----------



## Sittingduck (1 May 2013)

Feels weird doesn't it? Noticable difference, from clipper cut at grade 0 vs razor. I had forgotton how odd it feels after the razor has been applied. I may upload an after pic this evening, I didn't take a before shot, heh.


----------



## hobbitonabike (1 May 2013)

4F said:


> now you see them, now you dont



Do you have filing cabinets in your house or did you do them at work?? I can't decide what I think about the aesthetics of shaven man legs...granted these are the only two pairs I have seen!!!


----------



## 4F (1 May 2013)

Sittingduck said:


> Feels weird doesn't it? Noticable difference, from clipper cut at grade 0 vs razor. I had forgotton how odd it feels after the razor has been applied. I may upload an after pic this evening, I didn't take a before shot, heh.


 
Indeed, I was actually quite surprised how much hair I had on them. After the initial trim with the clippers the aftermath looked like a carnage of a flock of daddy long legs. The razor polished them up nicely however I did initially struggle at the back of the knee area.


----------



## 4F (1 May 2013)

EbonyWillow said:


> Do you have filing cabinets in your house or did you do them at work?? I can't decide what I think about the aesthetics of shaven man legs...granted these are the only two pairs I have seen!!!


 
At work, last night before leaving off and when arrived in this morning. Certainly they feel "different" however I did not notice any real gains in speed on the way in this morning


----------



## 4F (1 May 2013)

@ianrauk Your turn


----------



## ianrauk (1 May 2013)

4F said:


> @ianrauk Your turn


----------



## hobbitonabike (1 May 2013)

Wonder if any ladies are willing to let their leg hairs grow to see if it slows them down???  O can't risk going any slower so I'm out lol


----------



## MacB (1 May 2013)

EbonyWillow said:


> Do you have filing cabinets in your house or did you do them at work?? I can't decide what I think about the aesthetics of shaven man legs...granted these are the only two pairs I have seen!!!


 
I'd reserve judgement if I were you, basing an opinion on a small and particularly unattractive sub section is never a good thing....and no, pics of my own would do nothing to alter your current view


----------



## hobbitonabike (1 May 2013)

MacB said:


> I'd reserve judgement if I were you, basing an opinion on a small and particularly unattractive sub section is never a good thing....and no, pics of my own would do nothing to alter your current view



I beg to differ...I think the wider range I have to study the more informed choice I can make


----------



## 4F (1 May 2013)

EbonyWillow said:


> I beg to differ...I think the wider range I have to study the more informed choice I can make


 
Trust me on this, I have met MacB and "you don't"


----------



## hobbitonabike (1 May 2013)

4F said:


> Trust me on this, I have met MacB and "you don't"



Lol ok...maybe I am just coming across as an old lush lol. Hubby won't shave his so I can see what they're like


----------



## 4F (1 May 2013)

EbonyWillow said:


> Lol ok...maybe I am just coming across as an old lush lol. Hubby won't shave his so I can see what they're like


 
@ianrauk will be next, he is wavering and will soon come over to the dark side


----------



## numbnuts (1 May 2013)

As smooth as a babys bottom


----------



## Peteaud (1 May 2013)

4F said:


> @ianrauk will be next, he is wavering and will soon come over to the dark side


 
I can see the avatar now

Shaved blue legs


----------



## Andrew_P (1 May 2013)

Prepare yourself, a touch too much bronzer maybe...


----------



## 4F (1 May 2013)

Umm a touch someone else's as well, nice try LOCO


----------



## Andrew_P (1 May 2013)

4F said:


> Umm a touch someone else's as well, nice try LOCO


Just call me Cav lol


----------



## bicyclos (1 May 2013)

My wife says my shaved legs have got the "London Look" so there.........


----------



## theclaud (1 May 2013)

LOCO said:


> Prepare yourself, a touch too much bronzer maybe...
> 
> 
> View attachment 22653


 
very Claes Oldenburg...


----------



## hobbitonabike (1 May 2013)

I hope no one takes this the wrong way but once a man shaves his legs ot becomes tricky (depending on the shape of the legs!!) to know if they belongbto a man or a woman!!!  Some of you guys have better legs than me!!


----------



## Sittingduck (1 May 2013)

God, they look even more white in the pic than they do in reality


----------



## potsy (1 May 2013)

Sittingduck said:


> God, they look even more white in the pic than they do in reality


Somebody pass me my sunglasses


----------



## bicyclos (1 May 2013)

I think there is room for a new photo thread here......Show us your legs !


----------



## Peteaud (1 May 2013)

potsy said:


> Somebody pass me my sunglasses


 
I think welders mask might be better.


----------



## addictfreak (1 May 2013)

Sittingduck said:


> God, they look even more white in the pic than they do in reality



Ha, if you think they are white I'm definitely not showing mine!


----------



## Sittingduck (1 May 2013)

It's actually a trick of the light, tbh. There is a nice little brown patch above each knee and the calves are coming along nicely. Although they look bloated at the moment. I must get back to the regime and stick to it!


----------



## potsy (1 May 2013)

addictfreak said:


> Ha, if you think they are white I'm definitely not showing mine!


Nor me, it's only all the dark hair that make mine look 'tanned'


----------



## ianrauk (1 May 2013)

I feel mucky pressing the like button...


----------



## Andrew_P (1 May 2013)

ianrauk said:


> I feel mucky pressing the like button...


you didn't did you?! oh yeah you did. I just couldn't brink myself to click the like button on any of the leg pics


----------



## hobbitonabike (1 May 2013)

Just out of interest...are you all tensing your muscles in these pictures??


----------



## Hip Priest (1 May 2013)

If you're a really good cyclist then shaved legs are cool. If you're fat & slow, like me, you'd just look like an absolute douche.


----------



## Sittingduck (1 May 2013)

No to tensing but it was taken from a funny angle, which is causing a bit of strange angle in the shot  Fading light and in the bay window at the front to get max exposure... I think the neighbours and passerd by must have wondered (I live in a first floor flat above a row of shops and its pretty busy round here).


----------



## Sittingduck (1 May 2013)

Hip Priest said:


> If you're a really good cyclist then shaved legs are cool. If you're fat & slow, like me, you'd just look like an absolute douche.


 
OMG don't say that!


----------



## DCLane (1 May 2013)

Mine'll be done (again) tomorrow. Possibly there'll be a photo after that, so prepare for


----------



## 4F (1 May 2013)

EbonyWillow said:


> Just out of interest...are you all tensing your muscles in these pictures??


I didn't think you could see my muscle in my shot.


----------



## Cow Pie (1 May 2013)

Thanks for the reminder. I MUST buy milk


----------



## Sittingduck (1 May 2013)

Cow Pie said:


> Thanks for the reminder. I MUST buy milk


 
Red top, I assume...


----------



## Cow Pie (1 May 2013)

Sittingduck said:


> Red top, I assume...


 
I was thinking more strawberry milk


----------



## Rob3rt (1 May 2013)

WTF is going on with this thread!


----------



## potsy (1 May 2013)

Rob3rt said:


> WTF is going on with this thread!


----------



## RWright (1 May 2013)

all the pictures convinced me!


I am never getting my legs shaved for anything other than surgery.:troll:


----------



## MacB (2 May 2013)

Sittingduck said:


> No to tensing but it was taken from a funny angle, which is causing a bit of strange angle in the shot  Fading light and in the bay window at the front to get max exposure... I think the neighbours and passerd by must have wondered (I live in a first floor flat above a row of shops and its pretty busy round here).


 
You sure there isn't a touch of the Davywalnuts going on there, the two of you could have a 'measure off'


----------



## Sittingduck (2 May 2013)

No way - his are way bigger than mine, I reckon... but I ain't a sprinter - I'm going for the mountain goat look


----------



## MacB (2 May 2013)

Sittingduck said:


> No way - his are way bigger than mine, I reckon... but I ain't a sprinter - I'm going for the mountain goat look


 
only one way to settle this............FIGHT @Davywalnuts


----------



## Davywalnuts (2 May 2013)

Damn you AliMacB!!! Dragging me into a thread, distracting me from my work, making me read all eight pages and demand I show pictures of my legs.. you know I like to keep them covered up. 

Well, believe it or not, I don't have many recent pics of my legs, and so the only one of my thighs i have is from last year.. and they are slightly bigger and better looking right now. But the calf's one is recent. You can see why I have to be TEC, I would cause accidents if I had cyclists behind me. Even Dell couldn't stay behind me for long whilst we was climbing Ditchling last Saturday morning due to distraction.. . Anyhow, my legs pale into insignificance compared with 'teef's.. he is my idol.


----------



## hobbitonabike (2 May 2013)

Davywalnuts said:


> Damn you AliMacB!!! Dragging me into a thread, distracting me from my work, making me read all eight pages and demand I show pictures of my legs.. you know I like to keep them covered up.
> 
> Well, believe it or not, I don't have many recent pics of my legs, and so the only one of my thighs i have is from last year.. and they are slightly bigger and better looking right now. But the calf's one is recent. You can see why I have to be TEC, I would cause accidents if I had cyclists behind me. Even Dell couldn't stay behind me for long whilst we was climbing Ditchling last Saturday morning due to distraction.. . Anyhow, my legs pale into insignificance compared with 'teef's.. he is my idol.
> 
> ...



Holy sh!tballs!!!! Are they real???  That's it...mine are well and truly staying covered up! 

P.s....is that a bottle of Johnsons tanning moisturiser in the background of they thighs shot??


----------



## Davywalnuts (2 May 2013)

EbonyWillow said:


> Holy sh!tballs!!!! Are they real???  That's it...mine are well and truly staying covered up!
> 
> P.s....is that a bottle of *Johnsons tanning* moisturiser in the background of they thighs shot??


 
Oopppsss, yes!!


----------



## hobbitonabike (2 May 2013)

Davywalnuts said:


> Oopppsss, yes!!



Lol busted!


----------



## Melonfish (2 May 2013)

I shaved my legs once in college for a lovely legs comp. i'd rather not do that again.
besides, my luscious leg locks keep me toasty warm in the winter (year round shorts wearer)


----------



## MacB (2 May 2013)

Davywalnuts said:


> Oopppsss, yes!!


 
hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha...................that turned out sooo much better than I could have hoped for, I suppose I'll have to buy you a beer for cheering me up so much


----------



## NotFabian (2 May 2013)

Rob3rt said:


> WTF is going on with this thread!


 

+1


----------



## Herzog (2 May 2013)

EbonyWillow said:


> Lol busted!


 
How did you identify it as Johnstons Tanning Moisturiser...you familiar with it...?


----------



## hobbitonabike (2 May 2013)

Herzog said:


> How did you identify it as Johnstons Tanning Moisturiser...you familiar with it...?



I have been known to  I use Garnier now as it smells nicer.


----------



## theclaud (2 May 2013)

MacB said:


> hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha...................that turned out sooo much better than I could have hoped for,* I suppose I'll have to buy you a beer* for cheering me up so much


 
We live in hope...


----------



## MacB (2 May 2013)

theclaud said:


> We live in hope...


 
I'm impressed by your stamina


----------



## Herzog (2 May 2013)

Just done mine in preparation for a race on Saturday. Even after all this time, it still gets me excited about the event!!


----------



## Hip Priest (2 May 2013)

Sittingduck said:


> OMG don't say that!


 
With 4394 miles under your belt by May, I think you qualify as a really good cyclist!


----------



## Boardgirl (2 May 2013)

I haven't read all the previous pages but really guys, waxing is the way forward. You'll only need to do it once a month and you won't get any shaving rash


----------



## Boardgirl (2 May 2013)

EbonyWillow said:


> Wonder if any ladies are willing to let their leg hairs grow to see if it slows them down???  O can't risk going any slower so I'm out lol


 
No chance


----------



## 4F (2 May 2013)

I think waxing really needs its own thread, this is dedicated to shaving :>)


----------



## mattobrien (2 May 2013)

@4F I'm looking forward to trying to keep up with you and your new speedy, clean shaven legs when we next ride together. If I really struggle to keep up, then maybe I'll ave to get the razor out. Until then I stay hairy.


----------



## Boardgirl (2 May 2013)

4F said:


> I think waxing really needs its own thread, this is dedicated to shaving :>)


 
Haha! Good point, it's a whole different kettle of fish. Not sure you guys could handle it


----------



## Cycling Dan (2 May 2013)

Chris S said:


> Shaving your legs has nothing to do with aerodynamics - it just makes it easier to apply plasters to cuts and grazes if you come off.


0.003% more aero. Source=QI


----------



## 4F (2 May 2013)

Boardgirl said:


> Haha! Good point, it's a whole different kettle of fish. Not sure you guys could handle it


Please don't make dares like that....


----------



## Wobblers (2 May 2013)

Davywalnuts said:


> Damn you AliMacB!!! Dragging me into a thread, distracting me from my work, making me read all eight pages and demand I show pictures of my legs.. you know I like to keep them covered up.
> 
> Well, believe it or not, I don't have many recent pics of my legs, and so the only one of my thighs i have is from last year.. and they are slightly bigger and better looking right now. But the calf's one is recent. You can see why I have to be TEC, I would cause accidents if I had cyclists behind me. Even Dell couldn't stay behind me for long whilst we was climbing Ditchling last Saturday morning due to distraction.. . Anyhow, my legs pale into insignificance compared with 'teef's.. he is my idol.
> 
> <pictures removed for preservation of sanity, if nothing else>


 
You were only made TEC after all the cries of horror from those unfortunates who were behind you!

Anyway, I'm _still_ faster than you - the weight of those legs slows you down!


----------



## 4F (2 May 2013)

mattobrien said:


> @4F I'm looking forward to trying to keep up with you and your new speedy, clean shaven legs when we next ride together. If I really struggle to keep up, then maybe I'll ave to get the razor out. Until then I stay hairy.


I believe you have to grow some first Matt before you can shave them, a few more years and you should be there x


----------



## Wobblers (2 May 2013)

MacB said:


> hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha...................that turned out sooo much better than I could have hoped for, I suppose I'll have to buy you a beer for cheering me up so much


 
FFS, MacB, it's us who you owe the beer, for egging him on like that. You _know_ he doesn't need any encouragement.

Anyway, when are you going to join us again on a FNRttC?


----------



## Boardgirl (2 May 2013)

4F said:


> Please don't make dares like that....


 
Try it, you might like it.


----------



## 4F (2 May 2013)

Boardgirl said:


> Try it, you might like it.


Stop it....


----------



## MacB (3 May 2013)

McWobble said:


> FFS, MacB, it's us who you owe the beer, for egging him on like that. You _know_ he doesn't need any encouragement.
> Anyway, when are you going to join us again on a FNRttC?


 
as soon as I am able to hack the distance but your admission, on behalf of all the 'usual suspects', that you owe me beers has certainly increased the incentive....and may I say it was very brave of you to speak for TC in that manner


----------



## theclaud (3 May 2013)

MacB said:


> as soon as I am able to hack the distance but your admission, on behalf of all the 'usual suspects', that you owe me beers has certainly increased the incentive....and may I say it was very brave of you to speak for TC in that manner


 It is at this point that I'd like to remind Wobblers that it is possible to go off people.


----------



## Davywalnuts (3 May 2013)

4F said:


> Stop it....


 
Its quite pain free, baring bikini line and ankles.. and, as you're used to watching the droll at Portman Road, you wont even notice the waxing pain...


----------



## bigjim (3 May 2013)

http://sheldonbrown.com/brandt/shaving.html


----------



## Rob3rt (3 May 2013)

That article is crap!


----------



## Wobblers (3 May 2013)

MacB said:


> as soon as I am able to hack the distance but your admission, on behalf of all the 'usual suspects', that you owe me beers has certainly increased the incentive....and may I say it was very brave of you to speak for TC in that manner


 
You've spent far too long building bikes up (and then selling them rather than riding them) you've fallen behind on the old English comprehension front.

Now, what is the difference between the following 2 phrases?

"it's us who you owe the beer"
and
"it's us who owe you the beer"

0/10. Must try harder.


----------



## Wobblers (3 May 2013)

theclaud said:


> It is at this point that I'd like to remind Wobblers that it is possible to go off people.


 
Meh.


----------



## Mista Preston (3 May 2013)

ianrauk said:


> You know... I was thinking the same last night.. seriously


----------



## hobbitonabike (3 May 2013)

Boardgirl said:


> No chance



Totally with you!!! I can't stand having stubbly/hairy legs!!! :confused:


----------



## 4F (3 May 2013)

Went in boots lunchtime and felt myself drawn towards the hair removal section, wtf is going on.....


----------



## ianrauk (3 May 2013)

4F said:


> Went in boots lunchtime and felt myself drawn towards the hair removal section, wtf is going on.....


 

Armpits and eyebrows next for you................


----------



## mattobrien (3 May 2013)

@4F I trst you have read the comical review on Amazon explaining why you shouldn't put Veet for men on the family jewels. KEEP THE CREAM AWAY FROM THE FUN SACK. 

Or go ahead and post an update of the consequences...


----------



## hobbitonabike (3 May 2013)

mattobrien said:


> @4F I trst you have read the comical review on Amazon explaining why you shouldn't put Veet for men on the family jewels. KEEP THE CREAM AWAY FROM THE FUN SACK.
> 
> Or go ahead and post an update of the consequences...



The Veet reviews have been the closest I have ever come to a total bladder breakdown!!!


----------



## 4F (3 May 2013)

Yep I have read the veet reviews and can assure you that is not a method I am considering .....


----------



## Sittingduck (3 May 2013)

How high are you lads actually going?! Leave a little buffer, no?


----------



## 4F (3 May 2013)

I went up to the armpits, too high ? :>)


----------



## hobbitonabike (3 May 2013)

4F said:


> I went up to the armpits, too high ? :>)



Depends how far your armpit hair comes down!


----------



## Wobblers (4 May 2013)

2437473 said:


> There is evidence that needs to be considered


 
All I see is a suspiciously empty glass. I'm afraid that's not even circumstantial evidence.


----------



## Nomadski (4 May 2013)

I would need to get rid of the belly before I worry about shaving my legs


----------



## numbnuts (4 May 2013)

Sittingduck said:


> How high are you lads actually going?! Leave a little buffer, no?


From the neck down


----------



## 4F (4 May 2013)

Lol my 9 year old daughter just noticed and said "have you shaved your legs you muppet ? only girls do that". That's me told then :>)


----------



## ianjmcd (26 May 2013)

reading this thread and looking at pics some of you guys need to get out more (on the bike in the sun) , buy fake tan for them legs or just wear tights , i used to shave my legs everyday when i was a serious cyclist doing over 500 miles a week between cycling 32 miles to work and back and doing chain gangs , 25 mile crits and roller training i think ill stick to the old hairy fart look for now it their confuses the younger guys on their expensive bikes when i flash past them on my crappy wee carrerra tdf


----------

